# be up to



## sbarba

Hi you all,
I'm asking you for a help to translate the following sentence that any day someone  asks to me:

- what you been up too?

I'm really confused about the  meaning of "be up too".
would you be able to clarify it for me, please?
Thanks in advance to everyone.


----------



## fabry2811

_What have you been up to?_

Sta per : Cosa hai fatto (oggi,ieri)? Come va?

E' una forma colloquiale!


----------



## la italianilla

Ciao sbarba. Io penso che sia stato omesso "have"...cioè che la frase originale sia:

_What (have) you been up to?_

Che hai fatto? -> nel senso di ultimamente, nell'ultimo periodo; magari usato con qualcuno che è scomparso dalla circolazione e che non s'è visto in giro per diverso tempo!
Oppure anche come saluto quando ci si incontra, nel senso di "come ti va?" "come va?" "come butta" e via dicendo!
Puoi aspettare il parere di qualche madrelingua 
Ciao!

EDIT: Fabio scusa, non avevo visto la tua risposta.


----------



## You little ripper!

_*Cos'hai fatto di bello?*_

I'm sure we've had many threads on this subject.


----------



## fabry2811

la italianilla said:


> Ciao sbarba. Io penso che sia stato omesso "have"...cioè che la frase originale sia:
> 
> _What (have) you been up to?_
> 
> Che hai fatto? -> nel senso di ultimamente, nell'ultimo periodo; magari usato con qualcuno che è scomparso dalla circolazione e che non s'è visto in giro per diverso tempo!
> Oppure anche come saluto quando ci si incontra, nel senso di "come ti va?" "come va?" "come butta" e via dicendo!
> Puoi aspettare il parere di qualche madrelingua
> Ciao!


 
Ciao italianilla,

anche io pensavo che era stato omesso HAVE ma in realtà a volte lo si trova senza! E' una forma colloquiale e quindi possiamo aspettarci infrazioni alle regole!

Fabry


----------



## sbarba

Grazie mille fabry per la velocità di risposta,
il problema è che quando chiedo spiegazioni mi dicono:

- what are you going?

quindi diventa una cosa attuale. Cioè non cosa  hai fatto  ma cosa stai facendo.


----------



## fabry2811

*What are you going (to do)?* 

E' sottointeso TO DO! _Cosa hai intenzione di fare?_

Se ci pensi, a volte anche noi omettiamo alcune parole, sopratutto nel linguaggio formale o quando abbiamo fretta.


----------



## sbarba

Grazie davvero a tutti, quindi la forma:

- what did you get up too?

ha il medesimo significato? Ed il "too" quindi è con una sola "o", cioè "to".

Raga potete illuminarmi un attimo su questo, cioè la differenza tra "what have you been up to (or too) and What did you get up to (or too) e la connessione con What are you doing?

Spero di essere stato abbastanza chiaro.

Grazie 1000.


----------



## la italianilla

fabry2811 said:


> Ciao italianilla,
> 
> anche io pensavo che era stato omesso HAVE ma in realtà a volte lo si trova senza! E' una forma colloquiale e quindi possiamo aspettarci infrazioni alle regole!
> 
> Fabry



Hai perfettamente ragione. Anche in base a ciò che hai scritto sopra. Molte volte anche noi omettiamo. A questo punto penso che il nostro amico si sia tolto ogni dubbio, ovviamente si tratta di uno slang  Ciao!


----------



## sbarba

Scusate prima ho sbagliato, nella fretta di scrivere ho scritto:

- "what are you going" invece di "what are you doing"

Ragazzi ho modificato il messaggio delle 04:17 potreste darci un'occhiata?


----------



## la italianilla

sbarba said:


> Ragazzi ho modificato il messaggio delle 04:17 potreste darci un'occhiata?



La risposta alla tua modifica la trovi qui.
Si tratta di una discussione del forum Only English ma è spiegata bene!


----------



## sbarba

Grazie Italianilla


----------



## sbarba

Allora, ho letto un pò di cosette carine sull'argomento e sono stato illuminato. Ragazzi solo un ultima domanda:
visto che "be up to" significa = combinare (nel senso di essere occupato)
sarebbe corretto chiedere:

- what have you been being up to?

nel senso di " cosa stai combinando " in modo molto friendly.

Questo probabilmente si avvicinerebbe molto di più al "what are you doing?

Grazie.


----------



## fabry2811

Mmmm questa espressione non l'ho mai letta........vediamo che dicono i madrelingua.

Ho sempre sentito: what have you been up to?

Oppure anche: How's going? What's up?

Ci saranno altri modi!
Noi ad esempio diciamo: Come va?Com'è?


----------



## sbarba

Grazie Fabry.
Tu hai perfettamente ragione solo che non riesco a vedere la "correttezza grammaticale" (per quanto riguarda il tempo) nella frase "*what have you been up to*" e soprattutto il collegamento che può avere con "*what are you doing*".
Mi sembrano praticamente due cose differenti però gli inglesi le usano senza distinzione.


----------



## fabry2811

Sbarba,

dai un'occhiata qui, credo sia illuminante!

http://www.bbc.co.uk/worldservice/learningenglish/radio/specials/1535_questionanswer/page3.shtml


----------



## sbarba

Grazie mille Fabry. Davvero di grande aiuto. Alla prossima allora.


----------



## You little ripper!

sbarba said:


> Grazie Fabry.
> Tu hai perfettamente ragione solo che non riesco a vedere la "correttezza grammaticale" (per quanto riguarda il tempo) nella frase "*what have you been up to*" e soprattutto il collegamento che può avere con "*what are you doing*".
> Mi sembrano praticamente due cose differenti però gli inglesi le usano senza distinzione.


These two phrases are quite different in my opinion.
_*What have you been up to?*_ to is refering to something in the recent or distant past, even years, since you last saw or spoke to the person concerned.

*What have you been up to? *

*I've been to Italy, got a new job and divorced my wife since I last spoke to you.*


_*What are you doing?*_ is refering to what the person is doing in the present moment.
_*What are you doing?*_
*I'm doing the housework.*
*I'm listening to a CD by Mina.*


----------



## ometto81

I've always used "to be up to" for asking someone if he was in the mood for doing something (like "are you up for a beer?"). Now I had a discussion about that with some friends and I'm not sure about the right use of this word (also because in the dictionary is not mentioned). Is it posible a use of "to be up to" like the one I have done?


----------



## gmambart

Charles Costante said:


> These two phrases are quite different in my opinion.
> _*What have you been up to?*_ to is refering to something in the recent or distant past, even years, since you last saw or spoke to the person concerned.
> 
> *What have you been up to? *
> 
> *I've been to Italy, got a new job and divorced my wife since I last spoke to you.*
> 
> 
> _*What are you doing?*_ is refering to what the person is doing in the present moment.
> _*What are you doing?*_
> *I'm doing the housework.*
> *I'm listening to a CD by Mina.*



I agree with you, in the first sentence "up to" is an adverb and it means ultimamente.. to be up to doing something has a complete different meaning .


----------



## Alxmrphi

Just pointing out it's ometto's question that is recent...

The rest is almost 12 months old.


----------



## You little ripper!

ometto81 said:


> I've always used "to be up to" for asking someone if he was in the mood for doing something (like "are you up for a beer?"). Now I had a discussion about that with some friends and I'm not sure about the right use of this word (also because in the dictionary is not mentioned). Is it posible a use of "to be up to" like the one I have done?


"To be up to" has two different meanings (there may be others but I can't think of them at the moment). It can be used to mean *What are you doing? (What are you up to?) *andit can also be used to mean *Are you in the mood? (Are you up to........?)*

*What are you doing?*

_A. What are you up to?_
_B. I'm cleaning the bathroom/ I'm listening to one of Marcella's songs on the radio_*.*

*Are you in the mood?*

_A. Are you up to going to the movies tonight?_
_B. I'd like to but I've got to look after my baby brother/I'd love to go! What do you want to see?_

*What are you doing? *and* Are you in the mood?*

_What are you up to? Are you up to going to see the soccer match between.......... and ........?_


----------



## You little ripper!

"To be up to" can also mean *to be capable of doing a task or facing a challenge*.

_A. Is Sarah up to the job she's been given?_
_B. Absolutely! She'll do a brilliant job; I can guarantee it._


----------



## Sischo

Mi riallaccio al thread:
si può dire
"what are you up to?"

riferito a "cosa stai tramando/combinando?"


----------



## Alxmrphi

Sischo said:


> Mi riallaccio al thread:
> si può dire
> "what are you up to?"



 esatto!


----------



## Frasi

Riporto su questo thread per chiedere lumi sulla domanda "you up to much?". 

Chiarito che _what are you up to_ significa _che combini, che fai di bello etc_.,  come potremmo tradurre in italiano _(are) you up to much?_

La mia proposta è: _sei molto impegnato / hai molto da fare?   _Il mio dubbio è che "much" possa significare anche "stai facendo grandi cose / qualcosa di interessante" e quindi non c'entri nulla con la quantità...


----------



## Alxmrphi

Frasi said:


> La mia proposta è: _sei molto impegnato / hai molto da fare?   _Il mio dubbio è che "much" possa significare anche "stai facendo grandi cose / qualcosa di interessante" e quindi non c'entri nulla con la quantità...



Qui non direi che la parola_ much_ abbia quell'accezione (di grande cose ecc).
"You up to much?" direi signicia "Che fai in questo momento / in questi giorni?" oppure qualcosa simile, non so se lo si dice in italiano ma spero che il significato sia chiaro.


----------



## Teerex51

Alxmrphi said:


> "Che fai in questo momento / in questi giorni?" oppure qualcosa simile, non so se lo si dice in italiano ma spero che il significato sia chiaro.



_Che fai di bello?
_


----------



## Alxmrphi

Teerex51 said:


> _Che fai di bello?
> _



Ah I thought that was covered under "What are you up to?" (above).
In Italian it'd be the same?

What are you up to? - Che fai di bello?
Are you up to much? - Che fai di bello?

That's easy! 
Thanks Stefano.


----------



## Frasi

Quindi tra _what are you up to_ e _are you up to much_ non c'è alcuna differenza?


----------



## Einstein

Two other examples:

I don't feel up to much = non me la sento di fare granché
The children are very quiet; what are they up to? = I bambini sono silenziosi; cosa stanno combinando?


----------



## Teerex51

I due esempi di Einstein mostrano giustamente che *up to* in _up to much_ vs _what are they up to_ non è la stessa cosa.

Però nel caso di _are you up to much?/what are you up to?_ vedo l'italiano _Che combini/fai di bello?_ come valida traduzione per tutti e due. Se ci sono _nuance_ di significato confesso che non le vedo...


----------



## Alxmrphi

Teerex51 said:


> Però nel caso di _are you up to much?/what are you up to?_ vedo l'italiano _Che combini/fai di bello?_ come valida traduzione per tutti e due. Se ci sono _nuance_ di significato confesso che non le vedo...



In realtà non le vedo neanch'io, dopo averci pensato un po'


----------

